# [SOLVED] skype-1.4.0.74 i libstdc++.so.6

## cielak

witam, zainstalowałem dziś nowego skypa i niestety zamiast się uruchomić wyrzucił mi taki oto błąd

```
/opt/skype/skype: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.1' not found (required by /opt/skype/skype)

/opt/skype/skype: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.4' not found (required by /opt/skype/skype)

```

jak temu zaradzić?

```
Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2500+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Jun 2007 08:30:10 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer prelink sandbox sfperms strict userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://src.gentoo.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --prune-empty-dirs --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts browserplugin bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dba dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam fastbuild fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glitz glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad matroska memlimit midi mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png posix ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml slang soap sockets spell spl sse ssl svg tcltk tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xml2 xorg xsl xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by cielak on Wed Jun 20, 2007 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misiOr

a 

```
sys-libs/libstdc++-v3
```

zainstalowane?

a

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6
```

jest? i na co wskazuje?

zle zlinkowane albo brak pliku...

tak zmergowales? 

```
USE=static emerge skype
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *cielak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)
> ```
> ...

 

Zaktualizuj GCC do 4.1.2. Przeczytaj Aktualizacja GCC w Gentoo.

 *misiOr wrote:*   

> a 
> 
> ```
> sys-libs/libstdc++-v3
> ```
> ...

 

Ten pakiet zapewnia libstdc++.so.5.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## cielak

```
emerge -pv libstdc++-v3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

następnie /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6 wskazuje na /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/libstdc++.so.6.0.3

niestety kompilacja odbyła się bez USE="static", no to przekompilowałem z USE="static" i wywaliło:

```
/usr/bin/skype: line 10: /opt/skype/skype: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

/usr/bin/skype: line 10: exec: /opt/skype/skype: cannot execute: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

  :Sad: 

----------

## Vegan

to wersja skype jest "broken" i jest to zgloszone na bugzille zobacz sobie w angielskojezycznym forum gentoo w unsuported software bodajze.

----------

## BeteNoire

W którym miejscu?

----------

## canis_lupus

U mnie tez działa, ale musiałem mergować z "static"

----------

## cielak

pomogło przejście na GCC 4.1.2

----------

